# Married, remarried, single or divorced?



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

A few years ago I noticed something odd at one of my kid's schools...nearly the entire school was married (only about 5 weren't, and only 2 remarried out of 100's). On his sports teams, in a different, less affluent neighbourhood, the ratio was more 50/50.

So I'm wondering, in this more affluent forum, what is people's marital status, forget that other thread trying to tell us what it is...

I'm married, and out of my circle of friends, know very few who aren't on their first and only marriage. Out of the non-married, I don't know any who are financially well off.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I was born on the late 80's and the vast majority of my friends have divorced parents. 

My parents are happily married (both born in early 60's), so I took notice of this growing up. My mother is pretty well retired, where my father will be looking at retirement very close to 55.

Myself? I am a single bachelor.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Divorced once, widowed once, married now.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Happily married, to my first husband.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Bitter divorce over money...my 3 (or was it 4 lawyers?) are riding the Harley's that I could have bought with the $50,000 they charged me to handle my divorce over 4 years!
But at least now I'm happily unmarried..but still paying support until the day I die.:upset:


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Happily married to my first wife for over 20 years.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Very happily married - we are one heart, one mind, and one bank account. 

I could go on endlessly how good married life is for us, but I'm sure many would find it nauseating.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jon_Snow said:


> Very happily married - we are one heart, one mind, and one bank account.
> 
> I could go on endlessly how good married life is for us, but I'm sure many would find it nauseating.


Go ahead...it's exactly how my lady & I feel.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Got married at 21 and into our 26th year now.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Married, once, 1970. 
Three grown children, all married to good people. 
Two young grandchildren, a third on the way. 
Truly blessed and know it.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

What is the point if this thread, except to be nosy? If the OP is interested in the prevalence of different marital statuses, Statitics Canada databases would provide more valid information.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

heyjude said:


> What is the point if this thread, except to be nosy?


Isn't it simply a part of knowing with whom one is interacting; learning, (either from the positive or negative aspects of their experiences), how their history may, (or may not), influence their opinions, etc, etc?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Heyjude, by all means, don't participate in the thread... seems like quite a few people on the board don't see the harm of sharing some details of their lives. I wouldn't by any means call any fellow CMF'ers "friends", but I like learning things about the folks here. I may never meet anyone from the board in person (except Daniel A. who I had a beer with in Mexico) but threads like this help "form a picture" in my mind of who these people are.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm single(34,never been married)
Overall pretty happy!actively date.
Not sure if i am suited for married life(if i'm judging it against a long-term girlfriend i had a few yrs ago,and some off the challenges of living together/other issues.)
Most of my friends that are married it ''doesn't'' look like it is a dream.
I'm skeptical married life is so good,maybe i am jaded i haven't found the ''one''!It is nice to have someone to lean on and share life with no doubt!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Married to 'she who must be obeyed' for 40 years. 

No time off for good behaviour. Both children financially stable, and have significant others.

Be careful about that survey...consider the conservative organization who published it and how they put their stats together. They are a branch of Focus on the Family. The have an obvious bias and this bias may or may not be represented in the numbers that they select. Often, what you omit is more important than what you include.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

What's wrong with being nosy?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Four Pillars said:


> What's wrong with being nosy?


Whoa, hold on....that question's a little intrusive isn't it? :wink:


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Nemo2 said:


> Whoa, hold on....that question's a little intrusive isn't it? :wink:


Lol - sorry. Consider it retracted - I sincerely hope nobody was offended. *rolls eyes*.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Married folks earn more money over their lifetimes on average, than do single folks.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

changed my mind


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I can only imagine what you were gonna say.


----------



## saskstu (Oct 21, 2013)

Happily still married since 1973. Three children and six grandchildren. What a joy they sll provide


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Happily married almost 100% of the time since 2005, with just enough disagreement to keep it interesting


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Married for 27 wonderful years.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Spidey said:


> Married for 27 years. The first 26 of them were happy. I hope this menopause thing is over soon. :stung:


I hope for your sake she doesn't read your post.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Spidey said:


> Married for 27 years. The first 26 of them were happy. I hope this menopause thing is over soon. :stung:


 Just stop irritating her and you'll both be happy.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Okay . . . bad joke. :stupid:


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> ... I'm married, and out of my circle of friends, know very few who aren't on their first and only marriage.


If it goes anything like my friends, it's only a question of time before there are splits and re-marriages.




Just a Guy said:


> ... Out of the non-married, I don't know any who are financially well off.


It seems about the same rate for my friends ... those who learn about finance/investing are well off and those that don't, aren't.


Cheers


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Most of us are in the 15-20 years of marriage range...the clock is ticking for us to remarry...seems like a younger person's sport.


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

Started dating my husband in 2000. I would have married him within the first year, but I was 14 and he was 16 and, you know, legalities and all...
So he proposed when I was 20 and we got married in 2008  Been with him more than half my life and it only keeps getting better!


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Common law, with no intention of ever getting married (except possibly for citizenship if we move to the EU or US).


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Belguy said:


> Married folks earn more money over their lifetimes on average, than do single folks.


I wouldn't say they earn more, but they do have a better chance of keeping more if they want, as they are able to cut the costs of living dramatically between 2 incomes.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it depends and matters that you have to have the same income as the other(and more importantly debt levels)
I have been single for sometime now and i know that i can live on about 36 k a year(roughly)and save half of my pay(40 k roughly)and i have zero debt to service(i am renting right now)
So in the last 3 years i have been able to save over/roughly 100/120kish+,obviously i could do that with a women that has the same mind set as me and income but that is the problem lol
I know a lot of my dating pool is now single moms ect that have few assets(even professional women)
A lot of my married friends also i noticed quickly got caught into life style inflation as soon as they married and laid it all out with out disaster/emergency funds ect(new home/2 cars/clothes/furniture ect ect)I am not so certain it is that clear cut you will be better off.
Also,in my non reg acct i have done some trading and bought some stocks,i wonder how that would go if i was married?hey honey i am going to throw 10/15k at wynn stock....you don't care hey?lol...for some reason i think that trading acct wouldn't be ''operating'' like i have it now.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Good point about lifestyle inflation donald... my wife and I have been determined not to allow this to become a factor in our lives, even as our incomes rise and our debts have been eliminated. We occasionally get the "urge to splurge" sometimes... recently bought an expensive flatscreen TV. More of a "want" than a "need", but this is rare behaviour for us... we are probably good for one excessive purchase per year - the TV was 2014's. :tongue-new:


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

Just a Guy said:


> Out of the non-married, I don't know any who are financially well off.


More than likely because married people are probably bringing in two incomes and paying close to the same living expenses as a single person. I'm married but have been separated and living alone for several years now, I speak from experience. 20 years ago most of the people I knew were married, now most of them are separated or divorced. Some have re-married but not many.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Belguy said:


> Married folks earn more money over their lifetimes on average, than do single folks.


..and spend it faster using credit cards. :biggrin:


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

Widowed.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cal said:


> I wouldn't say they earn more, but they do have a better chance of keeping more if they want, as they are able to cut the costs of living dramatically between 2 incomes.


It depends ... and IMO mostly on how financially savvy they are.

I know some of my parents single contemporaries did much better than they did with five kids. 
Whereas several of their married friends who didn't have any kids did much worse.

Then there's the guy who I worked with at Coke. He commented that when he was working lower paying jobs, he figured there was no way to get ahead so he partied the money away. When he was hired full time, he figured it was enough money to be able to save/invest so his party money spending dropped. He came to regret what he'd partied away once he'd seen the difference.

He was single in both cases yet his financial status changed dramatically.


Cheers


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

I've never married but have 2 kids. It seems to run in my family to never marry or marry very late in life or be unhappily married. Four of the eight of us kids have never married. Of the 4 that did, there's been one that's been divorced twice and currently single, one divorce plus one relatively unhappy long-term marriage, another divorce and currently single and one deceased but not very happy marriage before then. So out of 8 kids, only one still married (they lead quite separate lives and not in a happy way). About the same ratios for my dad's family although the one uncle who got married for the first time in his 60's had a good marriage. So maybe there's still hope for me! :biggrin: Except I seem to attract men that want someone to support them financially and emotionally. :hopelessness: 

I don't ever see myself marrying at this point but it's not something I really think about since I don't feel like I'm missing anything. Might feel differently once the kids are older and completely on their own though. I'll miss having someone to travel with, cook for and just hang out with on the spur of the moment. A retired, unemotional and non-clingy engineering type would probably be ideal. Or another dog - of the 4 legged variety.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jacq said:


> Except I seem to attract men that want someone to support them financially and emotionally.


As an 'older' widowed lady said to a friend down in Arizona a number of years back: "If they're looking for a nurse or a purse, they can look elsewhere". :biggrin:


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Happily married for 25 years.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What about sex!seriously!
That is the big downside of being single and older!
Lets face it....a good sex life is important and most people desire it!
A dog can't provide that!and,i don't buy it is good with ones self!
sex is in the maslow's basic needs!just saying.taboo to mention but it is true(i know older folks still want a ''active'' s.life i assume)


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

donald said:


> What about sex!seriously!
> That is the big downside of being single and older!


Didn't Woody Allen take care of this in one of his films decades ago? The Orgasmatron!

hboy43


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah but you need another to share a smoke with after no hboy?
Money/sex and food.....the 3 most important things!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

donald said:


> What about sex!seriously!
> That is the big downside of being single and older!
> Lets face it....a good sex life is important and most people desire it!


Who's saying you can't have sex when you're single and older? I'm sure there's lots of swingin' single seniors out there!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sure(and know) there are addy!I was just trying to debunk the ''get a dog''.
sex is the strongest urge in man(i fully believe it,napoleon hill study)
Most rich men are highly sexed and they learn how to harness it and transform it into productive things!just so you know i am tying money in here!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Married since 1968. First 20 years happy. Legal separation 6 years later. Currently living common-law happily.


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

donald said:


> I am sure(and know) there are addy!I was just trying to debunk the ''get a dog''.
> sex is the strongest urge in man(i fully believe it,napoleon hill study)
> Most rich men are highly sexed and they learn how to harness it and transform it into productive things!just so you know i am tying money in here!


But you can kennel a dog! OTOH, they take at least an hour of walking per day to wear them out. Maybe if I got a basset hound...

Donald, I hear what you're saying but sometimes the juice isn't worth the squeeze (as an old engineering boss of mine used to say but I don't think he was talking about the romantic side of life). Honestly, I haven't been looking at all for a long time, so don't know what's on the shelf, but it seems like most of the good ones are taken by women too smart to give them up and my interests are not the norm so find it hard to meet people even though I don't expect a guy to be interested in what I am interested in. Most men I've met that are mid 40's + that have never been married or had a long term relationship are a little different and not necessarily in a good way. I only know a couple actually and I can totally see how they have never married - ie. some version of Aspergers/autism/non-commitment spectrum. So it takes someone who has had just a horrid, bizarre spouse and subsequent divorce (in which case they might be burned really badly - and who can blame them? I find that men will be so very loyal and stick with an untenable situation far longer than they probably should) or maybe a widower - not very common.

I do have to say however that it hasn't been since I got off the management type track with work - and kid track personally - in the last few years that I ever felt like I had the TIME to devote to anything like a good relationship requires - and should require. Just don't like doing anything in half measures. So it's complicated.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I hear what your saying jacq.
don't right off all the bachelors though that are older!
.....maybe there is nothing wrong,just playing the field and are having to much fun...your need a man jacq,admit it,be nice right!?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

kcowan said:


> First 20 years happy.


Reminds me of the old joke......."We were blissfully happy for twenty years........then we met".

(Glad things have worked out for you!)


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

donald said:


> I hear what your saying jacq.
> don't right off all the bachelors though that are older!
> .....maybe there is nothing wrong,just playing the field and are having to much fun...your need a man jacq,admit it,be nice right!?


:chuncky: Oh no... no writeoffs here unless there's massive impairment and a write-down is called for. Everything else is just regular straight line depreciation. :biggrin: Something we're all subject to. Actually am glad I know now what really makes me happy and how I can make someone else happy vs. the puppies and pink unicorns ideology (oooh! We're in lurv and the s*x is GREAT!!! - damn hormones) I used to have so have some confidence that I'll get the relationship thing right too some day.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Single. 
Yes married people have higher income. Because you have two income vs one. RRSP sharing, shared utilities etc. The world is built for couples to succeed slowly, but singles to succeed extraordinarily. Married life is eventually against making it big in investing due to the averaging effect of both person's needs and wants in terms of finances. You can't go all out when you should and you can't go full safety when it is necessary. Same for work, it will be hard to pull the all nighters that is necessary to get a project through when you are married. Yes you can get smarter with your time, delegate if necessary. But nothing gets done if the whole company is filled with people who delegate to others. Someone has to do the grunt work and the janitor can't do yours.

Just an observation on my married friends when I discuss finances with them.


----------



## newtothegame (Jan 2, 2014)

Almost divorced (wife walked out, filed, served me, one year waiting period almost up). Funny thing is, she all of a sudden came out of the woodwork not long ago to dangle that carrot in front of my face. She's broke and lonely. However, I don't care. She's the one that left, was unwilling to work on the relationship, and I believe is only around to keep me as backup "Plan B." I told her where to go. She's almost homeless, and will have to move back with her parents. Unfortunately she attempted to fix things when it suits her, instead of when it would've suited the both of us. We all live with the decisions that we make.

Everyone around me is getting divorced. *And I mean everyone!*

Realize that marriage is a joke to most, and will not get married _*ever*_ again (I paid for my house, and will not lose my home due to it becoming the "marital home").

If I decide to allow someone into my life again, common law will be the best they'll get. If they don't like common law, I'll help them pack their things...


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Causalien said:


> Married life is eventually against making it big in investing due to the averaging effect of both person's needs and wants in terms of finances. You can't go all out when you should and you can't go full safety when it is necessary.


Don't agree. My wife and I are fortunate enough to net around $13500 (10000 employment income, 3500 dividends) monthly. We spend around $2000 or less each month. The 5 figure sum we are left with every month is invariably invested in largely income generating investments. Initially, my wife resisted this path - she was aching to buy a much larger home, instead of remaining in our smaller, less lavish, paid off one. We sat down many years ago and talked things out - she explained to me her feelings about living so far below our means, and her desire for a loftier lifestyle than we had... I agreed that we could easily live much larger. When it was my turn, I showed her what could happen if we continued on our path of aggressive savings and investing. I showed her that we could both retire while we were still relatively young AND actually live a higher lifestyle than the one we currently do. I could literally see a light bulb go on in her mind as she saw the appeal of this, and since that day we have been working as a team to pull this off and we are actually ahead of where I thought we would be - I had originally targeted 45 as my ER date.

I work in the construction industry, and amongst the people I work with, it seems that about 70% are divorced or separated. This reminds me constantly how lucky I was to find "the one". If I hadn't met my wife, I would probably be single today. Marriage doesn't seem worth it if you have to "settle" for less than your perfect match. So many horror stories out there.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> Don't agree. My wife and I are fortunately enough to net around $13500 (10000 employment income, 3500 dividends) monthly.


Wow...

I make 1/4 of that... Of course, I am single, but still...

Good for you guys.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

KaeJS, you are well ahead of where I was at your age... when things start to happen for you, it will happen quickly I think.

It would be helpful to find "the one". Once we started living on one income and saving/investing the other things started snowballing FAST.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes..... I would imagine once you are "on the same page" with someone about finances, it helps to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

And as you probably know by now, finding that "on the same page" type partner is no small feat. I admit it was probably pure blind luck that I met and married mine.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Definitely not a small feat!

(Most) females around my age like to spend money they don't have, or on things that have no value! By all means, if you have money, buy whatever you want! It's when the opposite gender doesn't have money and they spend like they do that is worrisome.

The worst thing for me is going out to eat dinner. I'm perfectly content eating Kraft Dinner, Meatloaf, Chicken Breat + Hot sauce, Beans/Soup, etc, or those $5 frozen "healthy" dinners with vegetables and whatnot (I throw out the sauces and dressings, that's the bad part!). It's all cheap and you can get your nutrients without spending a fortune...

Food has no future value, so I like to keep my costs as low as possible while trying to get all my nutrients.

I cringe at the thought of going out to eat dinner. I usually get food that is sub-par, germ infested, overpriced, and the atmosphere is usually ruined by music, children, abundance of people/crowd/noise, etc.

I can have a more relaxing, less expensive meal at home that isn't made with someone else's dirty palms.

by no means is Kraft Dinner gourmet, but at $1/box, it's a great alternative every couple weeks to save some cash.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> I cringe at the thought of going out to eat dinner. I usually get food that is sub-par, germ infested, overpriced, and the atmosphere is usually ruined by music, children, abundance of people/crowd/noise, etc.
> 
> I can have a more relaxing, less expensive meal at home that isn't made with someone else's dirty palms.


+1


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I've pretty much got my wife on board with the whole frugality thing, but I'm thinking she'd revolt if I suggested we adopt a Kraft dinner based diet. :biggrin:

We really enjoy a few nice dinners out a month - although with the image of "dirty palms" planted in my brain, this may change. :tongue-new:


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I worked in two restaurants from ages 16-20.

I guess I have first hand experience what happens in restaurants. If you haven't seen the movie "Waiting...", you should try to watch it. It's a bit immature and it's a teen movie, but I have to say that 90% of the stuff in that movie actually happens in real life. Makes you think twice.

Nothing wrong with KD once or twice a month :redface:


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

But what happens at the KD factory?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Spudd said:


> But what happens at the KD factory?


Who knows, but at least I'm boiling my own water.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Spudd said:


> But what happens at the KD factory?


Many years ago I worked for a while, in South Australia, at a plant that made a 'Spam' type luncheon meat product......sure not something I'd want to consume.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Definitely not a small feat!
> 
> (Most) females around my age like to spend money they don't have, or on things that have no value! By all means, if you have money, buy whatever you want! It's when the opposite gender doesn't have money and they spend like they do that is worrisome.


"love" can be considered priceless...for everything else there is Mastercard." :biggrin:



> The worst thing for me is going out to eat dinner. I'm perfectly content eating Kraft Dinner, Meatloaf, Chicken Breast + Hot sauce, Beans/Soup, etc, or those $5 frozen "healthy" dinners with vegetables and whatnot (I throw out the sauces and dressings, that's the bad part!). *It's all cheap and you can get your nutrients without spending a fortune*...


You are on my page. Good thing you aren't eating those Taco Belle takeouts anymore..full of germs and things that are bad for you, and of course their "mystery meat".
Yep, the good old frozen Hungry Man dinners..and Swanson frozen dinners too. Of course you need a good beer (or two or three) to go with those. Nothing wrong with those occasionally, like once a week,but I like my veggie-shrimp stirfries, frozen stuffed chicken breasts, spaghetti and other entrees that I like to make myself..who needs to go out
and waste time and money and pay taxes...and 15-20% tips on top of that... while enduring crying babies or a bunch of screaming kids in the next table. 




> I cringe at the thought of going out to eat dinner. I usually get food that is sub-par, germ infested, overpriced, and the atmosphere is usually ruined by music, children, abundance of people/crowd/noise, etc.


What? You still think about eating at Taco Hell? :biggrin:



> by no means is Kraft Dinner gourmet, but at $1/box, it's a great alternative every couple weeks to save some cash.


Hey nothing wrong with KD gourmet..they have variety now..with 4 cheese, white cheese and some other kinds of cheeses besides the tradition cheese packet.
Kraft has made a fortune on these boxes of elbow macaroni , because they have the secret on how to make powdered cheese that tastes more like cheese.
Add some cooked broccoli or cauliflower or even coloured peppers and you have a nice meal for a single guy..with a nice beer or two..and put awaythat $45 that you would
oherwise spend on a restaurant meal (after taxes and tip), and in a year or two..you got yourself a good start on a TFSA.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Many years ago I worked for a while, in South Australia, at a plant that made a 'Spam' type luncheon meat product......sure not something I'd want to consume.


Here in NA, Spam has taken on a new meaning with the advent of the internet.

However over here it's called Klik and Kam. Who dreamt up these names? They probably paid a marketing company millions to think up these rather ridiculous Brand names ( Sounds like noises on a railroad track)

. anyway..Klik in a pinch can add meat protein to a "hungry man's KD, you can substitute hotdog pieces for this..(but both have too many nitrites (cancer causing agent) and the pork is ground up pork heads and tails
http://www.mapleleaf.ca/en/market/butcher/canned-meat/luncheon-meats/maple-leaf-klik-luncheon-meat

and if you shun pork and pork products then there is the alternative (KAM)made from left over parts of the chicken, beaks, heads, gizards and legs
http://www.mapleleaffoods.com/en/ma...t/luncheon-meats/maple-leaf-kam-luncheon-meat



> Every effort is taken to ensure that the ingredients and nutritional information listed here is accurate,* however, data may change from time to time*. Please always check the package for the most current information.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> However over here it's called Klik and Kam.


(The original) SPAM is a US product made by Hormel......KAM is undoubtedly a 'sound alike' (to confuse the unwary?) rip-off........me, I wouldn't eat any of 'em......(and I've long forgotten what the Australian goop was called). :biggrin:


----------



## travelgeek (Nov 29, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> Definitely not a small feat!
> 
> (Most) females around my age like to spend money they don't have, or on things that have no value! By all means, if you have money, buy whatever you want! It's when the opposite gender doesn't have money and they spend like they do that is worrisome.


Financial irresponsibility is also the case for a lot of females in my age group too (30's)..... lots of spending and tons of consumer debt.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

travelgeek said:


> Financial irresponsibility is also the case for a lot of females in my age group too (30's)..... lots of spending and tons of consumer debt.


And males.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> ....
> 
> What? You still think about eating at *Taco Hell? *:biggrin:
> 
> ...


 ... can't let KaeJS forget that..lol.

KDs - is it real food, especially the cheese that needs a "secret" recipe? I think a simple pack of dry pasta (elbows, bowties or whatever shape) and a jar/can of decent spaghetti sauce (both cheap when on sale) to be of a better substitution.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I grew up with a italian mother(so i was trained if you will to view women as innocent and always to go ''over and above'' romantic ect/loyalty ect)
Boy,was i bright eye'd aand bushy tailed!
I will says this about middle aged women(i don't care what anybody tells me,otherwise!)
They hit mid-life and boy do they desire to be naughty and exciting again(they have suppressed/pent up desires -they usually have not tapped since ''college"
And it is usually at the expense of the 1st husband!(i am not saying men are not like this)but.....women get horny in mid-life!(they are like teen-aged boys lol)
I have dated a few late 30's/early 40's women(i am 34,turning 35)
It's pretty cool!
There is a reason for 50 shades of grey being a best seller and i don't care what a women says(the most straight laced acct type)they all like a bit of bad boy-all of them
I don't know if i will get married,just want to find a common law-marriage is over rated and to many emotional land mines to deal with(it is only good in theory)
If i can achieve relative riches and at the least a long time girlfriend(even if she has children/needs help)I am good with that!
Nothing makes me puke in my mouth more than ''lovey dovey'' couples(i don't believe it's the bliss they claim)


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

Spudd said:


> But what happens at the KD factory?


I've setup the security at the Kraft factory in Montreal. 
So I know what goes on at the KD factory 

Nothing special... though there is one fun fact...

Kraft single slices that dont meet the standard (i.e. plastic wrap mixed in with the slice, malformation, etc...) get thrown into one big machine, that somehow seperates the "cheese" from the wrapper and then it gets ground into dust, spices added and VOILA!!! KD mix is born!!!


----------



## travelgeek (Nov 29, 2009)

Spudd said:


> And males.


Yes, this is true as well.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Both my spouse and I are responsible and irresponsible with money in different ways. Fortunately, they balance out for the most part. 

My spouse likes his electronics and toys, and especially new vehicles.  I think these are all a waste of money. I do splurge on smaller items. We used to argue on these points, but then both fundamentally agree that we never spend what we don't have, the money has to be in the bank, savings is like any other bill, and we save for the further. We both agreed that we should focus more on the income generating side, worked hard at getting good incomes. 

The reason though I think that couples often do well is not only the ability to being in the income, and split bills, but also it reduces financial risk. Potholes my spouse and I have been able to take bigger risks in our work and careers because the other has been the security blanket at the time. When either was unhappy at work, they were able to look for something that they enjoyed more because there was a partner. This in turn has allowed us both to not ever feel that we were stuck and we could walk out if we really had too. When you go in to work with such an attitude that you are their because you want to be and enjoy your work, it pays off. I think having a partner you can rely on makes it easier to be more successful.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> (The original) SPAM is a US product made by Hormel......KAM is undoubtedly a 'sound alike' (to confuse the unwary?) rip-off........me, I wouldn't eat any of 'em......(a*nd I've long forgotten what the Australian goop was called).* :biggrin:


I think it was called Vegimite and Kraft makes it. :biggrin: How can they ever compare that to the original Spam...and look at the flavours it comes in now..

Spam Classic – original flavor
Spam Hot & Spicy – with Tabasco flavor
Spam Jalapeño
Spam Black Pepper
Spam Less Sodium – "25% less sodium" (for those that are on a salt reduce diet but don't mind the high content of nitrites it contains...
Spam Lite – "33% fewer calories, 25% less sodium, and 50% less fat" – made from pork shoulder meat, ham, and mechanically separated chicken (healthy choice for those on a special diet..

Spam Oven Roasted Turkey (Yum!...now instead of real turkey, you can substitute Spam and cranberries for your Thanksgiving sit down meal...
Spam Hickory Smoke flavor (wondered how long before they would over a smoked sausage version of it....
Spam Spread – "if you're a spreader, not a slicer ... just like Spam Classic, but in a spreadable form" (Now who would have thought..goes down good with some Kraft Cheez Whiz and a few beer

Spam with Bacon (Bacon flavoured.....put that on your morning pancakes and add a dash of Maple syrup....a real Canadian gourmet breakfast.....
Spam with Cheese (all the food groups combined into one....bread (for yer gluten, Spam for yer nitrites, salt and fats, and cheese for yer dairy group...

Spam Garlic (the very healthy chpice for those that are concious of what they eat...and it has added flavour of "head cheese"...the stuff Grandma used to make...boil the pigs head for a few
hours, add water, salt, and a few cloves of garlic...let it cool...then scrape off the layer of lard on the top and spread the gelatinous stuff on yer morning toast...Yum!

Spam Teriyaki (now who but the Asians could have thought of that...very popular in China

Can you think of any other flavours that Hormel could create? Maybe a dessert Spam to complement your meal of flavoured Spam? 



> The product has become part of many jokes and urban legends about mystery meat, which has made it part of pop culture and folklore.
> A 100-gram (3.5-ounce) serving of original Spam provides 1,300 kJ (310 Calories or kilocalories), 13 grams of protein (26% DV), 3 grams of carbohydrates (1% DV), *27 grams of total fat *(41% DV), *including 10 grams of saturated fat *(49% DV). The cholesterol content of Spam is 70 milligrams (23% DV). A serving also contains 57% of the recommended daily intake of sodium (1369 milligrams). Spam provides the following vitamins and minerals: 0% vitamin A, 1% vitamin C, 1% calcium, 5% iron, 3% magnesium, 9% potassium, 12% zinc, and 5% copper.


Zinc and copper..probably from the reactions to the stuff from the inside of the can. So besides yer fat and sodium content..the metals are a bonus. Missing is the lead from the solder on
the can seams)..but these days, anything made of lead that comes in contact with food is VERBOTTEN.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... can't let KaeJS forget that..lol.
> 
> KDs - is it real food, especially the cheese that needs a "secret" recipe? I think a simple pack of dry pasta (elbows, bowties or whatever shape) and a jar/can of *decent spaghetti sauce* (both cheap when on sale) to be *of a better substitution*.


Not the same. KD has been the staple for penny pinching college students for many years. Adding spaghetti sauce (I like the cheapest kind RAGU) alters the flavour drastically and it becomes equivalent to the other stuff you can buy in cans ,,Zoodles, 
but lets not forget all these fine products from Chef Boy-R-Dee..ConAgra Foods available on your grocery shelf.. that is sustaining millions of..
... single dads, singles, divorced (and loving it) , and living-in-sin men ...for generations to come.
http://www.chefboyardee.ca/en/products/ravioli.html


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

The unique wedding was 1980 in LacBrochet a very small, isolated reserve, Northern Manitoba

My wife and I met while doing hospital work (nursing/pharmacy) in The Pas Mb.

Also she went thru Residential School in the sixties so it was a very extreme cultural balance but maybe that has contributed to our happy and stable marriage, just like any other couple but feel blessed and 2 strapping lads along the way

Keep plugging along!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

SpIcEz said:


> I've setup the security at the Kraft factory in Montreal.
> So I know what goes on at the KD factory
> 
> Nothing special... though there is one fun fact...
> ...


Shssh!..you've let out JL Kraft's "dirty little secret". You really didn't think they would use REAL CHEESE would you? 
Well yes, apparently they do..so that is why you could pack a few cases in a nuclear fallout shelter and survive for many months, when everyone else has starved out for lack of food. 

THREE CHEESE KD (ingredients listed.."modified milk ingredients+ = Cheddar cheese, Monterey Jack cheese, Blue cheese, skim milk powder, salt, modified corn starch, butter, sodium phosphates,natural flavours,
cellose gel,cellulose gum, citric acid, lactic acid, tartrazine colour.

KD...Kraft's nearly "perfect" food..just add some milk and Parkay Margarine
Calories: dry (180) Prepared (210+)
Fat dry 2% " 7%
Cholesterol dry 2% 2% (now is good cholesterol)
Fiber dry 8% 8%
Carbs 12% 12%
Sugars ..only 5 gm per cup of prepared KD...with low carbs like that...you can afford to wash it down with some diet coke (with aspartame sweetner)
Vitamin A 6%, C 0% (need some OJ here(, calcium 8%, Iron 10%, Riboflavin 25% ..everyone needs B2), Niacin 20% everyone needs B3 too), 

*and Folate 50% ..now look how important folate is in yer diet.*.

What can high-folate foods do for you?

Support red blood cell production and help prevent anemia
Help prevent homocysteine build-up in your blood
Support cell production, especially in your skin
Allow nerves to function properly
Help prevent osteoporosis-related bone fractures
Help prevent dementias including Alzheimer's disease

So Carver's analysis...eating KD regularly, not only puts money in yer bank acct, but prevents osteo-porosis and dementia..those dreaded diseases that all of us seniors fear.
.and those of you that will become seniors soon...


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> I think it was called Vegimite


Vegemite? Naah, that's a whole 'nother toxic non-life form.......comparable only to the appalling Brit sludge Marmite...Yuk!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Vegemite? Naah, that's a whole 'nother toxic non-life form.......comparable only to the appalling Brit sludge Marmite...Yuk!


Crikey! 
So why has it caught on "down under".. but never made any market share with the all the chemical laced manufactured foods we seem to prefer in NA?



> Vegemite, is an Australian product, manufactured by Kraft Foods Ltd, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. It's dark brown food paste made from yeast extract, used mainly as a spread on sandwiches, toast and cracker biscuits, as well as a filling of pastries like Cheesymite scroll, in Australia and New Zealand. It is similar to British and New Zealand Marmite and to Swiss Cenovis.
> 
> Vegemite is made from leftover *brewers' yeast extract, a by-product of beer manufacturing*, and various vegetable and spice additives.
> 
> Ingredients are: Yeast extract, salt, malt extract, colour (caramel), vegetable flavours, vitamins (niacin, thiamine, riboflavin).


OY! it's got to be the brewer's yeast extract...pass me another Foster's then, while I tie me Kangaroo down. 



> Living in a land down under
> Where women glow and men plunder
> Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
> You better run, you better take cover!


----------

